# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Pasangan Oyagoi di Gen Koi Farm th 2010

## GenKoi

Guna lebih memperkenalkan kegiatan breeding secara lebih luas, Gen Koi Farm akan memposting  pasangan indukan yang dipijahkan selama tahun 2010 .

*KUJAKU* 17 Januari 2010


Female : Kujaku Kaneko 73 cm
Male : Kujaku Kaneko 58 cm dan Kujaku Oishi 40 cm

*KOHAKU*  25 Januari 2010


Female : Kohaku Sakai 74 cm
Male : Kohaku Maruyama 60 cm , Sanke Sakai 57 cm  

Any comments, questions and suggestions are welcome

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

> abis ini apa lagi pak harry?
> 
> iwan-solo


Yang paling siap betina nya Shiro dari Omosako mau dikasih beberapa jantan showa dan seekor jantan platinum yang ini maunya dapat anakan jenis gin shiro / showa.

----------


## wankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jian Guo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

